# Tajima Neo



## bklayman1 (Sep 12, 2008)

There is a 10 year old Tajima Noe for sale in my area that their asking $6000. I don't know much about them but they said they will send me the stick count and that it has been used very little. This this a good deal. The one thing she mentioned is that it used 3.5 " floppies. Is it easy to use?
Thanks for your advise


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

My Tajima Neo-2 is a few years newer than that but does use a floppy. It is easy to use. Just stock up on floppies as they are getting harder and harder to find, but I have bought enough that they should last me until I am at least 175 years old. After that, I am not concerned if floppies are still available after that.

I am not sure, but I don't know a way to find the stitch count on it, but I may be wrong on that.


----------



## bklayman1 (Sep 12, 2008)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> My Tajima Neo-2 is a few years newer than that but does use a floppy. It is easy to use. Just stock up on floppies as they are getting harder and harder to find, but I have bought enough that they should last me until I am at least 175 years old. After that, I am not concerned if floppies are still available after that.
> 
> I am not sure, but I don't know a way to find the stitch count on it, but I may be wrong on that.



Thanks, is this a good deal?


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

What hoops/cap frame do you get with it?


----------



## mspelman (Feb 16, 2012)

I would look in to what hoops and cap frames that you get with it. 3.5 floppy is not the hardest technology to use, the only difficult part is finding a computer that will support the floppy disk system. Also, this may slow down your work just on the older computer end.

Also for $6,000 for a single head machine, you are almost eligible for a new product with a warranty and the USB technology. I would recommend looking around and comparing your options.


----------



## ironscepter (Jun 5, 2011)

mspelman said:


> Also for $6,000 for a single head machine, you are almost eligible for a new product with a warranty and the USB technology. I would recommend looking around and comparing your options.


Isn't a brand new Neo Plus cost around $15,000?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

$6K on a single head is way overpriced. Offer $3 and pay $4 and even that may be too much. 

A single head is a good way to learn the business but you can never make enough with it to retire on. You need to go multi-head to make a real go of it.


----------



## ironscepter (Jun 5, 2011)

I honestly would love to believe it so. However, Hirshgroup just announced all new TWMX Sumo for somewhere around $24,000. The only difference is that Sumo accomodates biggest hoop that is few inches larger than Plus. Seriously I could buy a brand new Toyota minivan with that kind of money. What's their logic behind it?


----------



## daddyoslogos (Aug 24, 2011)

6000.00 is a fair price. Check to see if you get any software to digitize in the package. Also you can buy a external floppy drive with a usb connection to hook up to your existing computer. Multi heads is always better, but single head is more mobile for events and running samples.
good luck


----------

